# محاضرات في تقنية تشكيل المعادن



## يونس فاخر (12 يوليو 2008)

محاضرات في عمليات التشكيل




مثل الدرفلة والسحب والبثق والطرق معززة بالأمثلة العملية ، موجودة على الرابط التالي :

http://www.fineupload.com/DOWNLOAD/aa84c1310/mec211.pdf
وضعتها هنا في هذا الملتقى لكي يستفيد منها الجميع ، الموضوع من مديرية تطوير المناهج
لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم 










​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 يوليو 2008)

تسلم ياغالي على عطاءك .

عودتنا نطالع كل موضوع جديد تطرحه في القسم .

شكر وتقدير ومحبة .

تمنياتنا لك التوفيق ومزيد من المواضيع الهادفة والمميزة .


البغدادي


----------



## يونس فاخر (13 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي البغدادي


----------



## محمدحسكل (13 يوليو 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## يونس فاخر (13 يوليو 2008)

الله يعافيك اخي محمد حسكل


----------



## hado (13 يوليو 2008)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## المعتصم الهادي (14 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## يونس فاخر (14 يوليو 2008)

اشكركم اخواني Hado والمعتصم الهادي على المرور الكريم


----------



## شادى ابو زيد (20 يوليو 2008)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## يونس فاخر (20 يوليو 2008)

تتدلل حبيبي شادي


----------



## eng_alanbary (20 يوليو 2008)

شكرا 
ملف ممتاز 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يونس فاخر (20 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لأخي المهندس الانباري ... مرورك شرفنا


----------



## عصام م.ا.م (22 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يونس فاخر (23 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لمرورك العطر اخي عصام


----------



## مكه (16 أغسطس 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية :75:كنت ابحث عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## ياسر العابد (16 أغسطس 2008)

اللهم اجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناته وارزقه التقوى


----------



## جسر الأمل (16 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ماجدنحاس (16 أغسطس 2008)

_موضوع جبدجداو
اسأل المولى عز وجل ان يجعل أعمالك فى ميزانك
_


----------



## ماجدنحاس (16 أغسطس 2008)

اخى الحبيب : جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طمبلاية (18 أغسطس 2008)

حفظك الله وأمثالك لتسهيل الطريق لطلاب العلم ونسأل ألله أن نلتقي في الجنان


----------



## حس هندسي (18 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع مهم ورائع ويخصنا نحن اختصاص الانتاج والمعادن فجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يونس فاخر (20 أغسطس 2008)

اشكر كل الاخوة على مرورهم العطر ودعواتهم الخالصة ، الله يوفق الجميع ويبارك في خطواتهم


----------



## أثرى (23 ديسمبر 2008)

الملف لم يعمل معى

أرجو مراجعته

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عواد المرمضي (19 مارس 2009)

استاذي الفاضل الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## alforomio (31 مارس 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmthx ya man


----------



## I love life (1 أبريل 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه يالغلا


----------



## dara4 (3 أبريل 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير
الرابط لايعمل الآن ارجوا منك تحميله على رابط آخر ان امكن


----------



## shady512 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل اخي 
بدنا نغلبك تحمله مرة تانية 
ومشكوور


----------



## نايف علي (1 ديسمبر 2009)

يغلق لحين تجديد الرابط من صاحب الموضوع


----------

